# Transmission Deamon won't start [SOLVED]

## nagzi

When I try to load the transmission daemon everything 'looks fine', but ps doesn't list anything from transmission and when I look in /var/log/messages I see:

```
Apr 11 22:31:11 bombfire kernel: transmission-da[19968]: segfault at 4 ip b732b6e0 sp b6cde130 error 6 in libc-2.19.so[b7279000+1a1000]
```

I'm hoping this doesn't mean I have a bad memory module. I haven't ran memtest yet, but I might do that here shortly.Last edited by nagzi on Mon Apr 14, 2014 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What does the backtrace show?

----------

## TomWij

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces for information about how to capture a backtrace.

----------

## nagzi

Sorry for the delayed response, but whenever I tried to use gdb and didn't get anything. Transmssion-daemon started just fine, so I figured it must of been some sort of permissions's issue. I unmerge'd transmission and wiped everything dealing with it and started over again. And voila, it works just fine now. From what I can tell the location for the config files must of changed during one of the updates.

----------

## psychoteur

Hello, 

I've got exactly the same error transmission-da[7876]: segfault at 4 ip 00007fb0787e6469 sp 00007fb07734bca0 error 6 in libc-2.17.so[7fb07872d000+1a1000]

It's a brand new box I built. 

net-p2p/transmission-2.82-r3  USE="(-ayatana) -gtk -lightweight -qt4 -systemd -xfs"

make.conf :

[b]CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="acpi -alsa -avahi -bindist -cups dbus -gnome -gtk ssse3 hardened jpeg -kde kerberos -ldap mysql nls -python -perl -qt3 -qt4 samba -sqlite truetype unicode udev unicode -X -xattr xml xml2 bindist mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2"

LINGUAS="en"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

FEATURES="-xattr parallel-fetch"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"[/b]

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

I tried : "emerge -e world" ... nothing

There must be some kind of options provoking the crash.

----------

